# The official start of summer in Argaka ... perhaps



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer and so, at 1.30 pm today, on 23rd April, 2013, we christened our new pool (well the new pool liner anyway). The pool thermometer (Ann) announced that it was slightly chilly but, and it was a big but, once in the water it was lovely. Thirty lengths later (who needs the gym?), and I felt twenty years' younger. Of course, now the seal has been broken, whenever the sun shines, it will be a case of "Going swimming, Darling?"

Our first UK visitors arrive on Monday and they have endured a freezing winter. It probably felt even colder as they spent Christmas in Goa. I have dreamed of this for the last eighteen months, when we first started thinking the impossible, and now ... For all those on the way, or thinking of following in our footsteps, this is what dreams are made of.


----------



## vinhquang (Apr 23, 2013)

wow, great summer !! i'll be there


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

You are braver than I...our pool temp is hovering around 20, once it gets to 22/23 I shall be in...hopefully...if my cossie still fits!:eyebrows:

Looks like you have a lovely place there at Argaka.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent way for an Expat in Cyprus to spend St George's Day!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Sarchy said:


> You are braver than I...our pool temp is hovering around 20, once it gets to 22/23 I shall be in...hopefully...if my cossie still fits!:eyebrows:
> 
> Looks like you have a lovely place there at Argaka.


Argaka is a lovely place, and we feel we were fortunate in coming across our villa when we did (as we were on the point of signing a tenancy agreement to live in Pissouri). I have no idea what the water temperature was but - once in - it was refreshing and just fabulous. We feel so privileged to be living in Cyprus.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

I'm not in the least bit jealous, and besides, UV isn't good for the skin, neither is Chlorine.

Good ole Cornwall - grey, overcast and 13° ... I'll probably live forever!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm a complete whimp and don't get into the pool until the temp is at least 26c.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We all look forward to your Xmas day swim video.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> We all look forward to your Xmas day swim video.
> 
> Pete


Sadly some other person has beaten me to that and it would just not have the impact of the original


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

virgil said:


> I'm not in the least bit jealous, and besides, UV isn't good for the skin, neither is Chlorine.
> 
> Good ole Cornwall - grey, overcast and 13° ... I'll probably live forever!


And, if you don't, it will probably feel like forever


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> And, if you don't, it will probably feel like forever


_Hehehe!_ I have been in your idyllic situation many moons ago Mr Martin Sir, t'was in Tenerife where it's warm 'n sunny on most days of the year, got bored with it in the end (like Anders did) wouldn't mind a bit of sunshine right now TBH, even arf an hour of 20 mins. wouldn't go amiss!

I feel sorry for the old folk (I'm 60) as it costs sooooooo much to heat their energy inefficient homes ... for up-to 6 months of the year 

9.00am in Sunni Cornwall ... slate grey sky and 7°, it's just as well I have a sense of humour.


----------

